# EO Blend Help



## HorseCreek (May 5, 2015)

I'm am working on a couple exclusive scents for a party to carry in their new store. They carry locally grown produce and other local handmade type products. She wants to carry my soap, and we thought it would be fun to have a couple exclusive scents for the shop. She wants Patchouli Orange and I'm also planning on Rosemary Mint. 
I need ideas for one or two more EO only blends that would go well in her shop. Ideas? I'm not well versed in the EO's... I carry mostly FO's, but would like to learn more. Thanks in advance!


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (May 6, 2015)

Hi! Chech this thread, there are a lot of interesting ideas! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=53256


----------

